# Conch Fritters



## CraigC (Feb 14, 2011)

Steve Lucas gave this recipe to me. Back in the '80's he was a well known U/W photographer. His pictures often graced the pages of Skin Diver magazine.

Conch Fritters
 
2 lbs conch, diced (I cut up in big chunks and use the food processor)
2 tubes Ritz crackers, crushed – I use about 1-1/2 tubes to start then add if necessary
¼ cup peeled, seeded, and diced tomatoes
¼ cup chopped parsley
½ cup chopped onion
½ tsp garlic paste (Lawry’s)
6 eggs, add 1 at a time
1 finely chopped pickled jalapeno (Old El Paso)
 
Mix together, form in balls (golf ball), and deep fry until golden brown. 

Trust me you won't be asking "Where's the conch".

Craig


----------



## LAJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Your recipe sounds just like mine. I love making conch chowder or fritters. When I lived on a sailboat for part of a year, we ate conch alot. They were quite difficult to retrieve from their shells. That part- I left to the guys. It was a learning experience. All the Florida lobster and conch I wanted for many months. It was heaven...


----------

